# Off-Topic Discussion > Entertainment > Forum RP Games > RP Games Archive >  >  Beyond the Washing Machine - Free Join

## Original Poster

Ahem!

*Introduction*

I decided I can't really handle a Sindred style RPG at the moment but I still need to do something to keep me writing, so here is a story that people can enter as they please.

It's a fantasy world set in four general locations: Erycil, Ordanto, Arcadel and The Asteras.  I'm going to try to keep the context simple so anyone can join intuitively, but it's based on my current fiction project which is why I used the title "Beyond the Washing Machine."  The RPG has nothing to do with washing machines.  I want to make sure everyone has creative freedom to create the world as we play it since there isn't any literature on DnD to fall back on to see if things are canon.  Basically, don't worry so much about being canon, I just wrote out a basic structure to start with but from there it can go anywhere.

*Context*
Ordanto, once the home of the amphibious, noble Aquari, has become a barren wasteland.  After spending an age in hiding, a culture of refugees known as the Crevassians crawl out of their hole in a desperate race for survival.  With technology on their side, eventually they need resources to sustain their ever growing population.  Instead of just conquering the world and managing an over extended empire, the Crevassians fund civil wars between various factions offering military strength and power to potential warlords willing to cut a deal.  Older, mystical ruling classes lose influence and fall as the Crevassian grip over the world grows tighter.


*Races*

Homori - This is my term for human  :smiley: 

Amori - This is a human with magic abilities. They're not categorized by the magic they use, but through which means they know/aquired magic.  The 4 categories are:

Wizard/Sage - Studies ancient knowledge in Magic (wizards use symbols like FMA, sages make potions)
Warlock/Witch/Priest - Received Abilities from a Diva (Specifically a Volari)
Sorcerer/Alchemist - Uses Magic Ointment (Sorcerer injests it, alchemists applies it to change the properties of things)
Mage - Inherited Powers through the Magi bloodline

Divas - Styled with the four elements, There are Divas of Wind, Water, Fire and Earth and they're basically the upper echelon of magical creatures.  They all have a general category of magic.  You can associate them like this: Wind - Creation, Inspiration, Potential, Seeds; Earth - Evolution, Enhancement, Development, Growth; Fire - Transmutation, Change, Destruction and Water - Preservation, Memories, Absorbency, Dilution, Purification.  As to what specific abilities they have... life is random and their magic can be as distinctive and imaginative as their personalities.  It's important to make sure you pick the fitting category for each type of magical ability as it relates to the elements.

 Fire Divas
Archons - Beings made of pure combustion, their life lasts as long as it takes to convert their body's hydrogen to helium.  They live inside Mt. Uhr.

Faeri -they look human except the big pointy ears and tribal fashion sense.  One is either an extramo or an intramo in Faeri culture, meaning their powers either work on themselves or other people.  Examples of Intramo abilities for Faeri are Shapeshifting or Teleportation.  Extramo abilities include Transmutation, Destruction and Illusion

Firesprites - Now you can have full conversations with your lantern!

 Wind Divas
Volari - People with wings on their back, Volari can have the gift of foresight or the ability to bless people with protection, new abilities, etc.  They used to have a lot of influence over the world but it faded in time as people stopped following them.  Their alignment can be read by their wings' feather/scale ratio.  While it's an easy way to separate your angels from your demons, these days it's hard to find a volarus that hasn't accumulated a few scales.  While they are the only Wind Diva class creature (of all creatures capable of flight), they're still separated by the many sects of their order.  The only sect permitted to live with the Homori are the Lambi, who have their wings cut off as infants.  Other orders are extremely secluded.

 Earth Divas
Tauri - Human beings with Ungulate characteristics or appendiges, powers are related to growth and enhancement

Dwarves - Humanoids that live underground, they can build cool things or enchant weaponry and stuff

Dryads - Treesprites, they're not trees, just the elvish looking caretakers.

Earthsprites - Gnomes, Kerrigans, basically anything dwarfish that can't fly or swim

 Water Divas
Aquari - An extinct race of amphibians that could absorb the abilities of others.  They were eradicated by a plague in the last age.  They had the longest life span, and in fact if by chance some managed to escape extinction, they'd probably still be alive today.

Next comes locations. If a 4 year old drew the world it'd look like this

*Erycil*

This is the "sea" terrain, actually the kingdom of Erycil is a large Crescent shaped island in the center, with a Volcanic mountain equidistant from then end points.  Control of this area is a constant struggle between the Faeri and the puppet ruling class known as the Priviligen, put in place by the Crevassians.  The sea itself is home to massive, dangerous sea creatures so most of the inhabitants crossing over seas fly in some way or another, the exception being the Faeri that use giant turtles.  From the bottom of a sea, a type of unknown gas known as Alta is emitted at such extreme temperatures that it propulses thousands of feet of above the surface, often to land in populated areas like a mortar.  The residue can be extracted into a magic ointment by a Sorcerer.

 - Notable Places and Institutions -
Creole - Largest city in Erycil, home of the Priviligen, 1/6th of population is crevassian immigrants.
Anstrad - Ground Zero for the war
Eldella - Reservation for Lambi
Mt. Uhr - Temple of the Archons
Oberon - Kingdom of the Faeri
Hanging Dog - Small aisle to the south of Erycile, HQ for the Alta Smugglers
Gordolance - Prison institution owned and operated by Ordanto's military

*Ordanto*

Once a swampland and home of the most powerful race in the known world, the Aquari, Ordanto has since become a barren wasteland filled with ruins from the ancient culture.  The only inhabitants left other than the undead are the Crevassians, a society of Dwarves and Humans that have erected the greatest technological achievements in the known world.  For the most part, living anywhere in Ordanto is impossibly hostile with the all the heat, zombies, traps and dangerous creatures.  The exception _on the ground_ is Sheielad River, the only known source of natural water.  The river actually never sees light, running through a canyon a mile deep.  From the outside perspective, Sheieland looks like a long, flat crevasse, but look down and you'll see the city lights like a strip of bright dots along the narrow cliff walls.  The entire structure of the city is held in place by massive beams connecting the edges together, so essentially the whole city is one giant bridge.

Up above, the true testimony of the Crevassians work is exemplified in massive floating cities, safely out of touch of the harms from the wasteland below.  Fertile soil is taken from Sheieland or imported and used to erect farms that lazily drift above the desert waste.  Above the cities, Springs hang in stasis so freshwater constantly flows down like a waterfall.  Floating fortresses make the core of Ordanto's military power.  Crevassians have guns, bombs, gliders and many other, more sophisticated tools as technology and magic combine.  For the most part, the Crevassian Culture is kind of like a cross between the 17th Century, Steam-Punk and DnD.

Politically, they're ruled by the Magistragen, a collection of bloodlines permitted to run the empire.  They have elections, but only people from these various families are allowed to run.  This system is repeated as the Crevassians expand their empire and pick out various families to form the ruling class of those areas.

I'll skip notable places because you basically either have Sheielad or the floating cities.

*Arcadel*

Arcadel is the Wilderness, essentially.  It can be separated into the mountains, the Plains, the Forest and the Tundra.  The Dwarves that control the mountains made deals with the Crevassians and allowed them to get a foothold so they could ship soil back to Ordanto, however a bitter war is being fought on the foothills and in the plains between Tauri with their Homori allies and Crevassians as bit by bit the mystic wonder of the forest is being tamed by technological dominance.

 - Notable Places -
Cordola - If Moria was ever seen in it's former wonder, this would be it.  This is the Citadel for Dwarves of all different nations.
Draag - A tauri city on top of a giant tree trunk
Creedence - The unofficial capital of the Plains, this is the origin of the Homori race

*The Asteras*

This is the general term for Naturally Floating Islands, spread out all over the world.  Home to the Volari, they're only accessible to people that can fly.

*Classes*

This is where everything gets practical.  Apart from the magical classes, Wizard, Sage, Warlock, Priest, Sorcerer and Mage, you can also be a Diva of any kind you want except the Aquari unless you PM me.

There are also many non magical classes, and while you can't use magic you can still use lots of different little tools and items.  Also, feel free to invent your own class.  Here are just some examples:

Pirate (Erycil)
Witch-hunter
Machinist (Ordanto)
Assassin
Gun priest (Ordanto)
Ranger (Arcadel)
Sentinel (The Asteras)

*And now you come in*

Hopefully this isn't too confusing.  I'll be playing a sort of sage character in the beginning to guide others along.  All you need to do to start playing is read through the thread and make a character real quick, you can just put it on the top of your first post.  You can make the character sheet however you want but here's an example:

Name: Iago Grindley
Race: Homori
Class: Wandering Swordsman
Nationality: Erycilian
Weapons: Moon Blade - a saber that changes in it's sharpness in sync with the phase of the moon
Magic Abilities: Magic glove - can stop blades, magic missiles and stuff with his hand; Innoculytes - Knock out grenades
Description: Iago wears a trashy brown coat over a silk shirt and felt pants and has a wide-brimmed hat that's seen better days.  He looks like a noble that robbed a homeless man's coat and hat

Yeah, that was lazy, but you get the idea.  Now I'm going to make the discussion thread and then I'll make the first post.

----------


## Siиdяed

> I decided I can't really handle a Sindred style RPG at the moment.



No-one can handle them. Not even me.

----------


## Original Poster

I'm going to make this the planning thread instead :3

----------

